# FO mixin WOOT WOOT



## godschild (Mar 18, 2014)

Well today I received my package from Bitter Creek and let me tell you now, these fragrances smell just too good! I received Fresh Brewed Coffee, Cherry, Hot Chocolate, Patchouli, Honeysuckle Peach, Lemon Icebox Cake, Gardenia, and a sniffie of A Northwoods Christmas which I didn't think I would like tree smells but it is terrific smelling. They all say use beytween .5 to 1.5 oz per lb of wax but they are skin safe and was told they are great for soaping. I'm so freakin excited. I also got Spa Delight, Girls Night out, Jamaican me crazy, and cuppa coffee from Just Scent. Now that I have all these scents (I call em stanks lol), I want to do some mixing and I would be grateful for any ideas. The only one I can think of is the obvious ones, cafe mocha and chocolate covered cherry. I have 16oz of each except the spa delight and jamaican me crazy which I used out of already. I am not sure how much of each one I'm supposed to mix together to get my 1 oz per lb I want to use to scent. Oh yall, this soaping IS ADDICTIVE. I can see myself in group somewhere saying, "My name is Cindy, and I'm a soaper" lololol. I am just pure giddy at all the scents I have sitting here in front of me. My next step is ordering some EOs when I can sell some soaps from these and be able to afford them. They are just too expensive. I also got 4 lb of lye from Bitter Creek at a great price. Yall don't know what it does for depression when you get a box o stanks in the mail brahahahaha! Therapy that's cheaper than any I've ever paid for  Thank yall in advance for any blend help you can give me. I hope yall pm me your addresses so I can send you Christmas gifts this year for all the help you give me all the time. I couldn't ask to be on a better forum. You guys and gals ROCK!

Also, how do I change my notification for this thread from weekly to instant?


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your big box of fo's. If you check New Directions and Liberty Naturals you will find some EO's such as lemongrass, tea tree, grapefruit, orange etc are really no more expensive than a lot of fo's. Many of my fo's have gone up to $30-$40 a lb. I have purchased lemongrass (which I adore) for $13 per lb on sale.


----------



## AustinStraight (Mar 18, 2014)

I've never used fragrance oils, but patchouli + chocolate sounds like it would be interesting... I can't get enough of patchouli though  You could just uncap the bottles, place them next to each other & waft them under your nose to get an idea of how a blend smells.

And I second that a lot of essential oils are just as cheap as fragrance oils.  Citrus oils especially are very cheap but they don't last long in soap, you have to use 5- or 10-fold citrus essential oils in soap.  I've wasted .7 ounces of regular citrus oils in a 1.5-pound batch already :-( Lesson learned!


----------



## godschild (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the tip.  I wouldn't even bother with EOs but I want to be able to sell some that's "natural" for the folks that want it.  I love the FOs.  How much of each FO do I mix to make 1oz for example?  I don't make just 1lb of anything so I can double it once I know how much of each to add together to make a new scent.    Yall just don't know how much you mean to me.


----------



## AustinStraight (Mar 18, 2014)

Just mix it till it smells good  There are tons of recipes online that look like "1 part patchouli, 1 part vanilla FO, 2 parts Sensuous Sandalwood FO" etc. if you wanted an ounce of fragrance, you would combine - using the above recipe as an example - 1/4 ounce patchouli, 1/4 ounce vanilla FO, and 1/2 ounce Sensuous Sandalwood FO.  I just do that on the scale using a shot glass.  Don't store your blends in an open container though, because they will evaporate.  They're called volatile oils for a reason :grin:


----------



## Dennis (Mar 18, 2014)

godschild said:


> Also, how do I change my notification for this thread from weekly to instant?



At the top of the page click on "My Account"
On the drop down menu click on "Edit Forum Options".
Under Messaging and Notification go down to "Default Thread Subscription Mode". 
Click on the box in the lower right corner.
Choose "Instant Email Notification".
Scroll to the bottom of the page and click on "SUBMIT".
TA DAAA!

Have fun and enjoy your new stanks!  :grin:


----------



## OliveOil2 (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh WOW! You have some great FO's there! Soap Calc has a fragrance amount in the calculations, so you put what you want and it will calculate it for your batch size. So you just have to decide what percentage you want, usually somewhere between .50 and 1%. I hate it when my soap loses the fragrance so I tend to usually go somewhere between .85 and 1%. You are going to have lots of fun, I'm not sure that you really need to mix. I can't think of anything besides what you mentioned.


----------



## AustinStraight (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/scent-blending.html

Enjoy :wink:


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 19, 2014)

To get an idea, you can dip a toothpick in the FOs you are considering blending (one FO per toothpick), then put them in a container like a babyfood jar for a day or two, then open it up to smell.

My personal preference is not to directly mix the scents, but to dividing a batch of soap in half, scent each half seperately, then glop them into the molds. In this situation, I stir to a pretty thick trace and color each half, so the different scents will be distinct. For example, I will scent 1/2 of the batch with mint and color it green, then scent the other half with lavender and color it purple.


----------



## pattime (Mar 20, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> To get an idea, you can dip a toothpick in the FOs you are considering blending (one FO per toothpick), then put them in a container like a babyfood jar for a day or two, then open it up to smell.
> ..............




I do the same, but use cotton swabs (cut them in half) and sandwich bags....works really well!


----------



## judymoody (Mar 20, 2014)

I use miniature perfume vials to test out my blends and measure by drops.

And yes, there are many EOs that are as cheap or cheaper than FO.


----------

